# sex, lies and vigorellis



## peejay78 (30 Aug 2007)

i bought a new bob jackson. it is an amazing machine. however, i told my lady that i merely "swapped the frame from my fuji, it only cost about a £150", in a sort of "i bought some new bar-tape" type way. admittedly, i did use my existing wheels, saddle, bars and brake...but it wasn't £150 to get the rest. 

does that make me a bad person?


----------



## zimzum42 (30 Aug 2007)

Was it a custom build or off the peg?

Looks good, bit black though.....


----------



## zimzum42 (30 Aug 2007)

I think it would look better with different bars and different bar tape, but that's just me


----------



## peejay78 (30 Aug 2007)

it's blue - dark blue. you can see it in the light, and it's off the peg. 

i think i may change the bars to deep drop nitto, but not sure, i like the cinelli criteriums and they are light. i can't find the right colour bar tape at the moment. ideally, i want dark blue, but may settle for dark red or even white.


----------



## zimzum42 (30 Aug 2007)

Are you that tall, it looks like it's set up for a tall rider????


----------



## Andy Pandy (30 Aug 2007)

Nice bike. I am trying to think of something bad to say about it, just to make myself feel better, but can't. 
Didn't you just buy a condor a year or so ago? I only get a new bike when someone drives over the old one.


----------



## TimO (30 Aug 2007)

peejay78 said:


> it's blue - dark blue. you can see it in the light, and it's off the peg.





> *DOUGAL:* I read somewhere, I think it was in an article about priest socks that priest socks are
> blacker than any other type of socks.
> *TED:* That's right Dougal. Sometimes you see lay people wear what look like black socks but if
> you look closely you'll see they're very, very, very, very, very, very, very dark blue.
> ...



I'll get my coat.


----------



## peejay78 (30 Aug 2007)

i did buy condor yes.

now i have both bikes.


----------



## Mr Phoebus (30 Aug 2007)

Nice bike. 




peejay78 said:


> does that make me a bad person?


No, just a little timid.


----------



## gkerr4 (30 Aug 2007)

I wouldn't pay £150 for that frame - I bet it isn't even aluminium - is it pig iron?

:-)


----------



## domtyler (30 Aug 2007)

Lovely bike mate. Don't worry about the little white lies to the missus they are an essential lubricant to the smooth flow of most relationships, if we always told the absolute truth about everything they would be finished within days.


----------



## peejay78 (30 Aug 2007)

i laughed. i think it's this particularly new reynolds ultralight tubing:

http://www.ramsteel.co.uk/scaffold_tb.html

and i think it looks taller than it is. it's a 57", but does come up big, which is just right. 

i'm 6"2

i just put white bar tape on it, which may, or may not, have been a mistake.


----------



## zimzum42 (30 Aug 2007)

57", that's massive......

mine is 56cm......


----------



## peejay78 (30 Aug 2007)

haha.

yes, it's very big. 

i bought it from this guy:


----------



## turbo tim (4 Sep 2007)

Peejay, love your Jackson bike, gorgeous. I even phoned Jacksons yesterday with some questions - I want one!

Sent you a PM.


----------



## zimzum42 (4 Sep 2007)

you can ask me too!!!!!!!


----------



## peejay78 (4 Sep 2007)

ha ha too slow...

new bar tape zim:


----------



## zimzum42 (4 Sep 2007)

nice one!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peejay78 (4 Sep 2007)

i began to sort out my fuji yesterday by reconstucting it with cheap parts so i could sell it. i bought a new rear wheel (which wasn't that cheap), bling gold chain, flat bars, gross red bartape, brake, 16t sprocket and lockring and created this mismatched, evil monster for helmetless frivolity and bike terror:






it's so light it nearly blew away. i had to ride it brakeless to the shop to buy the brake. i had to buy some clean pants afterwards.






object lesson in how (not) to pimp up a fuji. i was going to sell it, but now i think i may keep it. it's so wretched i like it.


----------



## turbo tim (4 Sep 2007)

Opinions on this please. Having said that, I don't care what you say, I'm in love. I want it and I want it now!!

http://www.fixedgeargallery.com/2007/may/b/CraigTait.htm


----------



## zimzum42 (5 Sep 2007)

turbo tim said:


> Opinions on this please. Having said that, I don't care what you say, I'm in love. I want it and I want it now!!
> 
> http://www.fixedgeargallery.com/2007/may/b/CraigTait.htm



i like it, except for the stem. but then i think that the top tube, the stem, the saddle and the top of the chain should all be parallel if possible......


----------



## peejay78 (5 Sep 2007)

i'm not so keen on deep drop nitto (or other) bars/stem combos...


----------



## turbo tim (5 Sep 2007)

peejay78 said:


> i'm not so keen on deep drop nitto (or other) bars/stem combos...




I've already sourced a Cinelli XA bar/stem combo from ebay. 

I'm now at the stage of scouring the shed for things to flog so I can afford to place an order. Anyone want a brand new Ksyrium SL back wheel? Or an Olympus OM1 camera? Some trainspotting books? One of my daughters?


----------



## zimzum42 (5 Sep 2007)

Is the Olympus camera an SLR?


----------



## turbo tim (5 Sep 2007)

Yep, immaculate condition OM1 35mm SLR, black, standard 50mm F1.8 lens. Original Olympus strap. Battered but serviceable case. 

I've actually got two OM1s , one I bought new in December 1978. Was getting married in early 1979 so thought I'd buy it quick whilst I still had control of my finances. 

Got a few lenses too, Olympus Zuiko 135mm, 28mm, plus a Tamron 28-70 zoom, and a Tamron 70-210, both Olympus OM mount. 

Not sure which OM to keep, my original one has a very lived in look, black paint off showing the brass body, dents here and there. I think if I was being kind I'd call it "character". Very attached to it. The other one I bought a couple of years back when my wife was making noises about doing b/w portrait photograpghy. After talking to a pro photographer mate of mine I went digital


----------



## zimzum42 (5 Sep 2007)

How much are you looking to get for it?


----------



## Elmer Fudd (5 Sep 2007)

turbo tim said:


> I've already sourced a Cinelli XA bar/stem combo from ebay.
> 
> I'm now at the stage of scouring the shed for things to flog so I can afford to place an order. Anyone want a brand new Ksyrium SL back wheel? Or an Olympus OM1 camera? Some trainspotting books? One of my daughters?



How old are your daughters and are they fit ?


----------



## turbo tim (5 Sep 2007)

zimzum42 said:


> How much are you looking to get for it?



Hmm. Dunno. I'll have a think.

Daughters are all very fit, especially the middle one. Plays 1st team club hockey and football, trains two evenings a week, plus matches on both Saturday and Sunday most weekends.


----------



## yenrod (6 Sep 2007)

Not another fixed...



peejay78 said:


> i bought a new bob jackson. it is an amazing machine. however, i told my lady that i merely "swapped the frame from my fuji, it only cost about a £150", in a sort of "i bought some new bar-tape" type way. admittedly, i did use my existing wheels, saddle, bars and brake...but it wasn't £150 to get the rest.
> 
> does that make me a bad person?


----------



## zimzum42 (6 Sep 2007)

Fixed is best yenners, and looking at your video, it looks pretty flat where you ride.

Get yourself a 48x16 and give it a go!


----------



## peejay78 (6 Sep 2007)

i already had a fixed in the first place, so your reaction was quite apposite.


----------



## GrahamG (7 Sep 2007)

Can you spec 1" threaded headset or aheadset on those?


----------



## turbo tim (7 Sep 2007)

Either. You choose when ordering.


----------



## GrahamG (10 Sep 2007)

Cheers - to be honest I was thinking of one as an upgrade to an old raleigh frame but given that it's my commuter/hack/everything bike and gets locked up all over the shop, it's probably not a good idea to get something so nice! 
Even the spangly new stronglight track cranks can't make the raleigh look good and I've stickered the frame up a bit too.


----------



## peejay78 (10 Sep 2007)

if you want one, order it now and you might just get it in time for christmas...


----------

